# Wixey strikes again?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many members have posted about Wixey products and there will be a new addition to the product line soon: a digital depth gauge for your drill press. This is in Beta testing right now.

How many people are using a laser device on their drill press? Is this something you would be interested in?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DIY depth gauge...
Drill Presses & Chucks


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I do not have a laser on my drill press, and probably will not ever add one. However, since I use my drill press a lot for mortise slots, I would find something like the Wixey very useful.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I am looking for a laser pointer for my drill press, anyone know of a good one ?


Gary


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, Mike, my answer to your question is : no I would not be interested in using one. I have not a laser on any of my 3 drill presses and the mechanical depth stops do what I want and close enough. If I was a machinist maybe I would be more interested.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually Herb the question is not mine but Barry Wixey's. People have been asking him about a laser device and he is considering if it makes financial sense for him to produce one. It seems to me that a laser device would be of benefit to people with vision problems. Faster, easier alignment?

Regardless of your choice I think it is great that Barry is asking for your input. Wouldn't it be great if all companies did this?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike said:


> Actually Herb the question is not mine but Barry Wixey's. People have been asking him about a laser device and he is considering if it makes financial sense for him to produce one. It seems to me that a laser device would be of benefit to people with vision problems. Faster, easier alignment?
> 
> Regardless of your choice I think it is great that Barry is asking for your input. Wouldn't it be great if all companies did this?


I thought you meant a digital mechanical depth guage that would read out in thousands like the one used on the planers. the answer is still no.
Herb


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Mike, you are right about vision problems making a drill press more difficult. I am luck to get within an inch of where I want the hole to be. A laser device would be a god send, but I haven't found one yet that doesn't have mostly bad reviews...like the one from Peachtree.


Gary


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Mike...no laser on any of my drill presses. Appreciate the ask but not interested in another Wixey...don't use what I have now...


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I can not see myself having any use for one on my drill press.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a laser on my drill press, and when it is calibrated it is awesome. When it is out of adjustment it is a pain in the.... well you know. The problem is it is easily knocked out of adjustment. It's not a big deal to realign, but that's just one more thing to maintain. If you have a good center punch mark, it's pretty easy to align a drill press.

As far as depth stops go, the simpler the better. A screw style stop is fine, as long as it has a quick adjust nut so I don't have to turn it 97 times to get it where I need it.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not one for the laser or digital depth stop. My stock set up works fine, and it's nearly 100 years old. I'm a young guy, but I'm still old fashioned. Don't fix it if it's not broken?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never found a need for one.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm as close to a gadget and do-dad kinda guy as your gonna get without admitting it  I don't see a real value in something like this unless of course you have a real need. More of a novelty than a necessity in most shops I would think. A limited niche market more or less. Although at the right price point, make a nice stocking stuffer. 

BTW...I am a big fan of Wixey products and their service, having delt with them on my router table build I was very impressed with the effort and communication they provided. 

Im pretty sure most companies do their homework before bringing a new product to market...including feedback from the end users...


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

gjackson52 said:


> Mike, you are right about vision problems making a drill press more difficult. I am luck to get within an inch of where I want the hole to be. A laser device would be a god send, but I haven't found one yet that doesn't have mostly bad reviews...like the one from Peachtree.
> 
> 
> Gary


That's strange. I have the one from Peachtree and have absolutely no complaints. It was easy to align and works consistently with different table heights. It was a 110% upgrade from the oem laser that was on my drill press.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Roger, that is good to hear. I am never sure if I should believe reviews on stuff, people do complain a lot. Given your post, I will probably get one. I find my drill press to be extremely frustrating to use. lol


Gary


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike said:


> Actually Herb the question is not mine but Barry Wixey's. People have been asking him about a laser device and he is considering if it makes financial sense for him to produce one. It seems to me that a laser device would be of benefit to people with vision problems. Faster, easier alignment?
> 
> Regardless of your choice I think it is great that Barry is asking for your input. Wouldn't it be great if all companies did this?


Ummmmmm.... 
You started this thread for a company? :surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I for one encourage manufacturers to seek advice from user groups. Selling the product isn't the goal here; determining if there's any demand for a concept, and tailoring the design to the users needs is commendable.
I get that there might be some concern about getting cozy with any particular company, but how will we get tools we need (want?) if there's no communication?

On this particular idea, response has been largely negative. I'm sure Mr. Wixey has duly noted that.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Doing reviews on tools is total acceptable,I believe the problem here is the members would like to know if it is unbias review from the member or one that a vendor is asking the member to do.
I for one take a lot of stock in what are members say about a product. Hope i am not getting a vendors sales pitch!

I also believe that if you are being compensate you should inform the membership of these facts!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

something is haywire...


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a cross hair laser alignment, which came with the drill press. I do not use it. I would not buy one because to me it is not a necessity.
To some it might be. I am a machinist, it is nice on a milling machine. But I still put a dial indicator to verify digital/laser readings. What
can I say, I am old school. We have had issues with electronics on machines, not mechanical dial indicators. 

Thanks for asking.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arcola60 said:


> l. We have had issues with electronics on machines, not mechanical dial indicators.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Ellery Becnel


then there are the batteries...
and if you should get a mag base or a rare earth magnet to close to the electronics...
all bets are off...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I try to stay away from battery powered gadgets as much as possible, particularly ones not used every day - the battery is always dead when I go to use it. 

I made a holder for my dial indicator (Sorry, they're really useful) and use it to set the height of the bit on the router table - Got the idea off Pinterest I think.

I also bought a "Battery Eliminator" for wall clock in the shop - it's up high so I can see it but behind the little workbench so I have to climb up and over it to change the battery. This eliminates the need to change batteries and has the benefit of acting as a back-up if the power goes off so I don't have to reset the clock.Clock Batteries: AA and C Battery to Electric Converter | Klockit


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> I try to stay away from battery powered gadgets as much as possible, particularly ones not used every day - the battery is always dead when I go to use it.
> 
> I made a holder for my dial indicator (Sorry, they're really useful) and use it to set the height of the bit on the router table - Got the idea off Pinterest I think.
> 
> I also bought a "Battery Eliminator" for wall clock in the shop - it's up high so I can see it but behind the little workbench so I have to climb up and over it to change the battery. This eliminates the need to change batteries and has the benefit of acting as a back-up if the power goes off so I don't have to reset the clock.Clock Batteries: AA and C Battery to Electric Converter | Klockit


I like this Trend depth gauge a lot...

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Doing reviews on tools is total acceptable,I believe the problem here is the members would like to know if it is unbias review from the member or one that a vendor is asking the member to do.
> I for one take a lot of stock in what are members say about a product. Hope i am not getting a vendors sales pitch!
> 
> I also believe that if you are being compensate you should inform the membership of these facts!


I could not have said it better. I think it is great that the vendors seek out the forums' opinions, but it should be done up front and out in the open. I get highly suspicious when it is posted in a veiled manner, making you wonder if the poster is getting payed or in some form compensated to bring it to the forefront. 

Perhaps, if the questions/solicitations were posted by the Administration rather than a individual member it would have more credibility to the forum members. This would ensure, that: the leadership is on-board with the information request, that there is no personal involvement or gain involved, and that the information was complete when presented and unbiased.

If vendors want unbiased evaluations then the Administration should be the one to provide a forum member willing to evaluate the product; performing the evaluation and report back with their complete, logical, and comprehensive review of the product.This would remove all doubt, that, the reviewing member or the member soliciting the opinions is doing so with the full permission of the Administration. In addition, it would guarantee that the activity is not in violation of any forum rules.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread is closed, pending admin/moderator review.

Thank you for understanding.


----------

